

Brewing Beer In Your Own Stomach & Getting Drunk Is A Real Medical Condition - spiffytech
http://consumerist.com/2013/09/17/involuntarily-brewing-beer-in-your-own-stomach-getting-drunk-is-a-real-medical-condition/

======
spiffytech
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-
brewery_syndrome](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-brewery_syndrome)

